# wanpipe compile / sangoma usbfxo U100

## Joseph_sys

I'm testing new Sangoma USBfxo unit and flowing their installation instructions: 

http://wiki.sangoma.com/sangoma-wanpipe-usbfxo

but trying to compile it I get an error: 

```
WANPIPE DRIVER COMPILE LOG

Thu Oct 29 10:15:35 MDT 2009

-----------------------------------

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r8/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp CC=gcc KBUILD_VERBOSE=0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.o

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c: In function ?sdla_usb_create?:

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c:10668: error: ?struct device? has no member named ?bus_id?

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c:10671: error: ?struct device? has no member named ?bus_id?

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c:10673: error: ?struct device? has no member named ?bus_id?

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c: In function ?sdla_usb_remove?:

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c:10713: error: ?struct device? has no member named ?bus_id?

/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.c:10718: error: ?struct device? has no member named ?bus_id?

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp/sdladrv_src.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/wanpipe-3.7.0.6/kdrvtmp] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

It complains about "bus_id" but when I plug the unit to USB it is recognized, dmesg:

```
usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

Does anybody know what is it looking for?

----------

